# Chat room - oops!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k........ I was soooooo distracted this morning! I entered the chat room for fun, thinking if some of us were there, we could .. you know... chat!  

I go out, pick up my Mom, do some shopping, come home for lunch, check my email, then leave again for physio appt. .... the whole time I'm STILL in the chat room!!!!   Like, DUH!! 

I am so sorry! Doggienut was in there from the start as far as I know, but then I x'ed out of the chat room before checking to see who else was there. I just knew I had no time and that I'd been logged in as in there when I really wasn't. Sheesh! LOL

I will try again........ just not now, cuz I'm leaving again to bring daughter to Karate and then it will be suppertime.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for telling me Marge....I thought maybe I was the one that needed deodorant or mouthwash! LOL Maybe all those other times I went in and said my "hellos" and no one was there they accidentally did what you did. With all you had going on it's no wonder you forgot to log off!! We forgive you! Vicki


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks, Marjrc. Thought it was something I said


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Speaking of logging off, I have just shut down the window, is there a logout button?? All new to the chat thing and I sincerely hope I did not stay logged on when I really wasn't!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

All I ever do is close the window too.....not sure....does anyone know?? Vicki


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 

I have logged into the chat room and it says that Doggie Nut has also logged on, but no reply. Vicki, did you close the window? Are you still there?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

OMG...TOO FUNNY!! I only closed the window.....how do you log in and out??? Somebody help me, I've fallen and I can't get up! LOL signing out now, Vicki(alias The Phantom of the Chat Room!)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k..... I don't know what happened to me tonight, but I did manage to get in there and chat a bit before all of a sudden, I couldn't see the new msgs. coming up in the window! I had chosen 'options' to see if I could change my font size and/or type but then it got messed up. I waited to see if the newest msgs. would appear, but I was still stuck looking at Debbie's reply: "My husband has 2 vacuum stores and he doesn't vacuum!" LMAO!!!! I mean, I wanted to get on with the chatting, but I couldnt' even see the stuff I was typing in!! 

Time for bed...... will try again tomorrow.  'night!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

It got pretty hectic in there tonight with so many of us and trying to change colors and all! We'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

It was a blast


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It was fun, but I couldn't change my font color


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I accidentally changed mine cause I didn't know what in the heck I was doing! One thing I did was change the type of computer program. Not sure that did it since I was clicking on about every option there was! I'm an accidental emailer and computer person! Vicki


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I think there is a way to log out, I need to check. I know about as much as yall do. I will see if I can find a manual. Im working on my new website or I would have been here!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

When one is on the "home" page of this forum, it does show who is in the chat room at that time.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Are there scheduled chat times? I haven't been able to find anything posted.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy, I've just found one or two posts where people say they are going to chat and then talk about it after. I don't think there is a regularly scheduled chat session though. 

You can always start one!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That would be fun! I have a bird forum that gets together Tuesday nights at 5:30 Pacific Time. I could be here on Wednesday nights though. Anyone else?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Depending on the time, I may be able to join you. I have a dog class on Wed nights, but it is only an hour long.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

let's try it now and see how it all works!! lol


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I am usually late to the chat...but I know for the easterners...it gets late much earlier! (three hours ahead and all) So I'm sure if we set something up for Wednesday nights, people would drift in and out at different times!  What do you think Melissa?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Both times I actually "chatted' in the chat room was accidental!: I just dropped in to see if anyone was there and ended up there for an hour. It was fun! I agree times should be scheduled with maybe certain topics to be discussed at different times. Just a thought! Any chat would be fun! I'd love to "meet" all of you! Vicki


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, that didn't work out very well. Just as I entered, Doggie Nut left and I was all alone. (I really need to be doing a few other things around here, but when Kathy sends out an invite, who can resist?)


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Well, that didn't work out very well. Just as I entered, Doggie Nut left and I was all alone. (I really need to be doing a few other things around here, but when Kathy sends out an invite, who can resist?)


Well I missed her post! duh me! I'm in the chat now! I see your name but where are you?


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

LOL! this keeps happening! I think if you visit and leave your name stays until somwone else comes in and then they hear the door shut! Not sure what the answer is!?! Vicki....alias "Phantom of the Chat Room"


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, I spent way too much time in there tonight!

It was fun chatting with Debbie, Christy (Good Buddy), Kathy, Doggie Nut and Beverly tonight. 

My dogs all want to know why that big white (blue in chat) screen took precedence over their nightly grooming though.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes! I agree it was alot of fun! Thank you to all of you who joined in! The chat was happenin'!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I guess I went to bed too early last night. What did I miss. LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I would bet that you name stays on the list until you refresh the screen but clicking on the havanese forum sign, or entering a post.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Last night, when I was "x"ing out of the window, it showed a message that it was logging me out of the chat room. I don't recall the exact wording but that was the gist of it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, I just did a test on how the exit works.

If you just close the window (via the "x"), it says you are still in there. If you click the dark red button on the top right, above the chat box, then it logs you out of the room and your name will no longer appear.

I didn't get a message on my screen either time, but I'm in a different browser this time too.


----------

